# Ghost Mantis Health Issues- Is she dying?



## TheArtisticArachnid (Sep 9, 2013)

I'd like anyone who may be online right now to help me out and to get back to me as soon as possible, I'm starting to panic and there's not a lot of websites that are giving me solid advice on what to do.

I usually feed all my critters once every two to three days, they seem pleased with that. I was doing my round this evening, feeding everyone, and the ghost mantis, a purchase I brought home from the reptile show this august, was hanging out on the bottom of her tank. She was very unreactive and not as observant as she used to be, and I noticed her colors were a bit dim. I took her out and poked her very gently with a clean paint brush I had handy. She's still alive, because when it neared her face she tried to push it away. Her antennae are moving and she seems to be able to move her two front arms as well as her head a little bit, but as I went to pick her up she fell right over. I've only had her for less than a month since bringing her home from the reptile show. She's too weak to handle a live cricket, so I scrunched one up and I've been holding it to her face and cradling her in my hand. Her mouth parts move, and she seems to be eating it, but they're very small and humble bites and she doesn't/can't hold it herself. 

There are no abnormalities in her tank that I can see, her temperatures seem to be about right. Humidity is/was at a 60% when I opened it up to inspect her and temperature was 70 Degrees Fahrenheit. I don't know what to do right now, she can't do anything on her own, she's still alive but weak, only eats when I hold the cricket up to her myself. I haven't even had her a month, I have no idea if she's dying of old age or something else. All of the other mantises I have are fine, lively, and very aware of their surroundings.

I know that with my tarantulas, if they reach conditions like this where they're very unreactive, and seem visibly ill, they're put into ICUs (smaller containers with a waterdish, paper towel, and high humidity) and I'm uncertain if I should try to do the same with her to see if it'd help her condition. Please please please, I'd love the input of ANYONE right now, this is breaking my heart.


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 10, 2013)

Was she an adult when you bought her (did she have full wings)? If so, that does sounds like what you see just before a ghost dies of old age. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## sally (Sep 10, 2013)

Try to give her drops of water a couple of times a day. My mantids all love sipping water. Also a bit of honey a few times a day. Is there enough ventilation? I hope she gets better... If she is old, still give her the honey and water.


----------



## TheArtisticArachnid (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes, she was an adult when I bought her, I have no idea how old she is or how young. A specific age wasn't given when I bought her. Is this the sort of thing that I should expect to see when all of my mantids are going to die soon? I'd like to know for future reference later on when the others decide to pass away as well. I've never seen a dying mantis before so I wasn't sure what to expect. She's in a large critter keeper with sticks to climb up all the way to the top, and I think she has enough ventilation. She's had water and food, I made sure of that, but is that really all I can do for her and anticipate if she decides to die or to live?


----------



## sally (Sep 10, 2013)

When mine get old, I let then rest on a soft paper towel , Sticky made a blanket for my old R Stalli Sweeny, and hand feed them usually with a swished insect. Like what you did with the cricket. Honey, and water... Sometimes if it is nice out I will let them sit in the sunshine for a while. If it gets to bad I put them in the freezer to end it for them It is never easy, sorry.


----------

